# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  who is ready?

## Pointer

Not Me! 

I've been away for a bit, one dog is at  @Twoshotkill s place being fed to death by his missus, and the other is at my parents place being spoiled by my dad and overfed by my Mum!  Hopefully they get their shit together before I turn up at @upnorth uplander s place...

----------


## R93

Just got back from feeding my ponds. Sign is encouraging.😆

----------


## Pointer

Nice, and lucky for some. I'll be missing opening weekend, my personal opening will be monday  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

The dogs are ready, gun is gleaming, ammo sorted, now only a bacon and egg pie and a cake to make...then we are off... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I am ready.
To spend the day doing whatever my birthday boy wants to do.

----------


## Gibo

I am ready..... To look for a fallow buck  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 257weatherby

I too, am ready!, to bloody work, sigh......... on call and going nowhere this weekend.

----------


## mikee

> I too, am ready!, to bloody work, sigh......... on call and going nowhere this weekend.


i may or may not be working Sat too mate so you are not alone,

----------


## R93

> I am ready..... To look for a fallow buck


Bored with the sheep? :Grin:

----------


## greghud

about as ready as I can be.
new caller is about all I have needed this year.
greg

----------


## Gibo

> Bored with the sheep?


Sick of coughing up wool mate :Zomg:

----------


## kotuku

last minute stores sorting and checks then load em in the truck ready for tommorrows move south tto duckland. :Thumbsup: 
yea let battle commence.best of british to all out there freezin ass hopin ducks make a pass!! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Jesus! I thought I was ready. Lucky I checked this thread. Better ring nan and sort me a bacon and egg pie  :Have A Nice Day:  Only then will I be truely ready

----------


## Scouser

hmmmm, thought i was ready.....but now it seems im missing a 'bacon & egg pie'....... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## stug

Got my wife making the bacon and egg pie tomorrow. Will head down to the maimai and drop off the swan decoys so there's not quite so much to carry on Saturday morning, also check the water level. Might need the canoe to get the daughter to the maimai if the level is over gumboot depth.

----------


## Gibo

I need bacon and egg pie?  :Slow:

----------


## Pointer

Can't shoot without bacon and egg Pie!

----------


## R93

> Sick of coughing up wool mate


Make sure you get a big one then😆

----------


## Gapped axe

Thought I was sorted but  best mate has some dramas this morning so he was told to take some concrete pills. The Son arrives this arvo just in time for the debrief with the opposition crew over a beer and some of last years tally cooking in the crockpot. Every year we shoot for the Top Guns trophy which is for the most mallards on opening day. Have had the trophy for the past 3yrs but a bit worried this year as the opposition have a very good posse.

----------


## Gapped axe

Thought I was sorted but I can't find EeeBees pie anywhere. Can you please send another urgently, no wait send two.

----------


## R93

Eggs benny with salmon for breakfast and Whitebait sammies to munch on while shooting are our tradition😉

----------


## Gapped axe

any room in your one??




> Eggs benny with salmon for breakfast and Whitebait sammies to munch on while shooting are our tradition

----------


## R93

Saturday is full but Sunday we could fit another😆

----------


## Gapped axe

spose the breeky and lunch would all be over by then :Sick:

----------


## R93

> spose the breeky and lunch would all be over by then


Wild pork bacon sammies on sunday😆

I am sure you could have those anytime ya want but it is a treat for us.

----------


## Scouser

> Eggs benny with salmon for breakfast and Whitebait sammies to munch on while shooting are our tradition


Flash bastards..... :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

I'm ready other than picking up some dehyd soups. No new gear, already got more than enough crap. Going to shoot a new spot so should be interesting; plenty of birds around last weekend so I'm picking it will be nothing but dreams whirling about in the clear skies come Saturday.

----------


## R93

Would have to be the first opening weekend I can remember where all I have had to purchase was a couple licences😆

Made my son pay for his own. After all I supply everything else.

----------


## R93

> Flash bastards.....


Never been accused of that before😆
I feel all posh now.

----------


## Gapped axe

yup first year the Son is paying for his, His uni days are gone and now he's full time employed he pays his own way. Yahoo. mind you I will still cover food and accommodation, dad being dad.

----------


## gsp follower

im ready willing and hopefuly able.
stuff the wheather stuff the pessimists me and red will be there with bells on whatever unfolds.its gonna be colder than a well diggers arse till the sun comes up but anticipation and hopefuly results will make that nothing.
birds are in the pozzy all we can do now is ,turn up ,hide well ,pick our shots and let the cards fall where they may.
there will always be something to make the day lots of birds or not.

must remember phone camera for the muzz computer chair shot. :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I got nan to make me a pie so everythings in check now

----------


## Micky Duck

that's tomorrows job...pack and piss off then unpack and set up....man in the early days we carried ALL our stuff in one small kayak...now its usually 3 trips+ in 13" tinny!!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

here it is just out of the oven...Breton on point looks like a...well something :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

The new toy would be good to add some movement, if only there was something to move.

----------


## gadgetman

> here it is just out of the oven...Breton on point looks like a...well something
> 
> Attachment 36160


I'll PM my address.

----------


## Gibo

> here it is just out of the oven...Breton on point looks like a...well something
> 
> Attachment 36160


Labrador?  :Grin:

----------


## Sparrow

Got it bad this year, slept like a kid at Christmas last night thankfully all that lays ahead is a mornings work a drive to the coast, visit the possi with my boy and his grandad Deeks in then a few beers to aid sleep.

I'm ready

Stay safe and warm barrels

----------


## Munsey

Good  luck and stay safe , and for those with dogs don't forget to feed them well and keep them warm after the fun has ended .
 Don't forget the sunscreen !  :Blah: .  B&E pies been ordered from the "cook " , deeks are tangle free ( well that's until the dog does the "leap of faith "out of the ute and some how takes every thing else in there with him ) , guns been sighted in, and ammo belt is loaded . Bring it on !  :Yuush:

----------


## Gibo

Good grief!! Just caught up with a mate from work......his team is more than ready!! They have just booked the strippers for tonight in the mai mai  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Munsey

> Good grief!! Just caught up with a mate from work......his team is more than ready!! They have just booked the strippers for tonight in the mai mai


That's bloody disgusting !  They should have booked them weeks ago to get a good one !

----------


## Gibo

hahahahha!! good point!!

----------


## Micky Duck

Man we seem to have accumulated a heap of stuff....... managed to narrow down decoys to 4 drums worth..... oh for the simple days when all we took each fitted in a kayak
packing light???? YEAH RIGHT

----------


## mike180

i ready  just got to practice mycalling lol

----------


## Dundee

I won't be shooting on this pond :ORLY: 

Chucked a few decoys out here

And at the run off

The big pond is set up now too.

Looking down on it from the hill

Few decoys to bait in the morning :Grin: 


Hot barrels :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## K95

Stashed a couple bags of decoys out on the riverbed and dragged some driftwood into place. Just advertising to any birds going up or down the river, wasn't any birds sitting there. Fill the flask in the morning and we're off. Good luck all, stay safe.

----------


## kawhia

> I am ready..... To look for a fallow buck


you can do both where I shoot.... little bugger came for a look tonite.

----------


## Shootm

Can't sleep. .......Good luck ladies and gents.

----------


## kiwijames

> Can't sleep. .......Good luck ladies and gents.


To you too. We definitely need it.

----------


## jakewire

I won't be getting any readier,
Be safe gentlemen and good shooting.

----------


## Toby

Sitting in the mai mai now dad and brother setting up the deeks. Was a bit of a challenge getting down here with my walking stick haha

Goodluck guys and hot barrels

----------


## jakewire

good on ya mate, just heading out the door myself.

----------


## puku

Im ready now.
In the layout waiting for time. Hope the other boys are set and ready.
Start safe and good luck

----------


## 7mmsaum

Best of luck guys, have fun

----------


## Gibo

> Best of luck guys, have fun


+1 and be safe

----------


## Toby

What a cracker of an opening!

Food and a snooze for me now

----------


## Gibo

I take it you done ok rawballs?  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> What a cracker of an opening!
> 
> Food and a snooze for me now


Aaahhh Shaddap!

We were not in a good spot for the weather conditions, clear blue skies and plenty of sky busters. Guys well out in the lake did very well though. I still need to figure out when to put the caller down and pick the gun up; should have had a few Canada's on the ground that I successfully called over in a couple of good mobs.

----------


## jakewire

Same down here Gadgetman
Beaut day , if you were gardening.
Only 9 on the deck for Jake and I.

----------


## Toby

30 parries which was the limit for 3 of us and 10 ducks. Never really shot parries on the lake before so it was new out there. Pretty fun. Saw plenty of geese but nothing flew past in range. Pulled off some awesome shots too.

We had to deal with early bird shooters (20min before the legal time, still dark as) spooked off all our birds we had around us and they went right to sea which sucked but oh well

I feel sorry for the guys below us, shooting at birds 200m away lol they had no calls either. No clue

----------


## gadgetman

You got hose birds breasted out yet @Toby? I got a limit bag too, unfortunately it was the bottom end of the limit.

----------


## K95

A goose and ten ducks, missed a few. Nice morning out on the river watching and listening to the action.

----------


## kiwijames

Pretty awesome day with my father, @BRADS and @199p. Thanks so much for the invite. The old man is still stoked and it really meant a lot to him. 
SHOOT THE SWAN!!!!!!

----------


## Munsey

Dog is crashed!   he had a big day on a big pond . 
 Thanks Jock for letting us come along was wicked !

----------


## BRADS

> Pretty awesome day with my father, @BRADS and @199p. Thanks so much for the invite. The old man is still stoked and it really meant a lot to him. 
> SHOOT THE SWAN!!!!!!


Best duck shooting I've had
Thanks for the laughs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Amazing opening day best ever

----------


## veitnamcam

Righto you barstards where the hell is the pictures!!!??

I bet the whole lot of ya jus went out and ate B&E pie got on the piss then had a sleep then chucked a bucket of water over the dog and came home.

----------


## kiwijames

> Righto you barstards where the hell is the pictures!!!??
> 
> I bet the whole lot of ya jus went out and ate B&E pie got on the piss then had a sleep then chucked a bucket of water over the dog and came home.


The pie was GOOD.

----------


## veitnamcam

You did well calling them into that dry ridge.

----------


## kiwijames

> You did well calling them into that dry ridge.


We waved bacon and egg pie at them. It couldn't be resisted.

----------


## Munsey

> Righto you barstards where the hell is the pictures!!!??
> 
> I bet the whole lot of ya jus went out and ate B&E pie got on the piss then had a sleep then chucked a bucket of water over the dog and came home.



Kind of what you said cam but the dog got wet the way he's meant too !

----------


## veitnamcam

That top picture is awesome Munsey  :Cool: 

Actually they both are!

----------


## BRADS

> Righto you barstards where the hell is the pictures!!!??
> 
> I bet the whole lot of ya jus went out and ate B&E pie got on the piss then had a sleep then chucked a bucket of water over the dog and came home.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

im workin on some pics  :Grin: 
basicly a bloody long day for us the usual early shots and the clear day made it hard yakka.
i blew a couple of lollies on drakes[ one that i couldnt see in the fog] sat in the dekes for 10 minutes and flew when i decided on a soup break
.i could of shot the resident parrie pair bit glad i didnt. 
would have been like eating hard rubber :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
ended up with 3 for the morning[5 and a parrie for the pond] the night was a bust :O O:  highlight of the morning for me was taking the dog up to kotuku,s pozzie to see if he needed any recovered.while there i managed to call a nice drake almost up kotukus nose which he duly swatted.
dosy dog dog leapt off  5 foot bank with no thought of how he was gettin back up.
lucky the bosses arms aint any shorter and i hauled his bum up by the collar chain :Grin:

----------


## K95

My girl is eight this year and starting to notice it. The big swims across the cold river tire her out fast these days but she is still 90% of the reason I hunt ducks at all and does well on the shorter retrieves across willow lined creeks.

We ended up with 9 mallards but lost a few to hawks before we could get them, 4 parries and a goose. Full moon last night, could have shot a couple but waited for cleaner shots which didn't happen. 

DSC_1475

DSC_1499


Video may or may not work
https://www.flickr.com/gp/102578758@N06/o13v01

----------


## gsp follower

thats a great vid of a keen dog mate

----------


## wsm junkie

> My girl is eight this year and starting to notice it. The big swims across the cold river tire her out fast these days but she is still 90% of the reason I hunt ducks at all and does well on the shorter retrieves across willow lined creeks.
> 
> We ended up with 9 mallards but lost a few to hawks before we could get them, 4 parries and a goose. Full moon last night, could have shot a couple but waited for cleaner shots which didn't happen. 
> 
> DSC_1475
> 
> DSC_1499
> 
> 
> ...


Very  :Cool:  vid

----------


## veitnamcam

She is obviously getting slow in her old age

----------


## K95

Takes forever at that pace haha

----------


## ONYVA

First season with a 7yr old dog I rehomed 9 months ago, he has never been duck shooting before, retrieved 4 ducks from the pond, spent 35min chasing a wounded diver in a bush lawyer choked back water until he got it and found others on the ground but would not bring those ones back, overall I am pleased can only get better from here.

----------


## gsp follower

looks a lot like mine :Zomg:  red with a woundie lost yesterday at another pond. :Grin: [img][/img]
.[img][/img]
red ready for action yesterday morning be grateful theres no audio file with it :Grin: [img][/img]
the mighty kotuku and red discuss the days take :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

> Righto you barstards where the hell is the pictures!!!??
> 
> I bet the whole lot of ya jus went out and ate B&E pie got on the piss then had a sleep then chucked a bucket of water over the dog and came home.

----------


## kiwijames

> 


Wow. There's some birds in your second picture @Toby. I thought we were doing OK to get a dozen in one go.

----------


## BRADS

> Wow. There's some birds in your second picture @Toby. I thought we were doing OK to get a dozen in one go.


I think our problem was perhaps our superb hit rate on ducks that flew past.......and the fact that shotguns don't reach 200meters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I think our problem was perhaps our superb hit rate on ducks that flew past.......and the fact that shotguns don't reach 200meters 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Keep on pumping boss until it don't go bang no more. Those birds needed some learning. 

Both the old man and I got first up doubles and then the tap was turned off.

----------


## Dundee

You should off taken fly spray for that swarm of bees Toby :Grin:  

Great pics everyone,just sorting through mine now. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

Fog was like pea soup today ,ducks didn't move until after lunch . Was a good day with the dog earning his keep again
sorry for the GSP heavy photos , got me a new camera and I'm going  nuts with it !

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 36228Attachment 36229Attachment 36230
> Fog was like pea soup today ,ducks didn't move until after lunch . Was a good day with the dog earning his keep again
> *sorry for the GSP heavy photos* , got me a new camera and I'm going  nuts with it !


No need to apologies for photos of anything German

----------


## R93

I like the first pic. Its a goody.

----------


## kotuku

[QUOTE=gsp follower;360331]looks a lot like mine :Zomg:  red with a woundie lost yesterday at another pond. :Grin: [img][/img]
.[img][/img]
red ready for action yesterday morning be grateful theres no audio file with it :Grin: [img][/img]
the mighty kotuku and red discuss the days take:yaeh am not durnk

 a bloody great weekend ,alas the ducks didnt arrive in hordes as we'd hoped and seen on this pond over recent times ,but a least a few did and the talley was 9 birds amongst four .shooting mate and i got three .personally Im happy -I used c404s o/ubaikal in the morning session as Im aware of mypast tendency to rely on the large mag of the s/a escort escort ,so vowed that discipline was the byword this year.three shots -2euthanisers  and a smackdown joint killerwas my ammo consumption. Highly satisfying
 the weather gods at rakaia sent us fine weather and no cloud saturday so ducks and geese decided 12,000'was a good altitude to play spot the duckshooter .
 the ones that got curioser-nuff said. Interesting -these were mostly young birds -with fresh grain in their crops- not bad eating im told.
 saturday arvo we saw a couple way out of range but othewrwise deadly quiet. sunday GSPF&myself did a midmorning scoot and shoot  to our pond and as the phot shows we checked out Rs where red the dog again proved his mettle by finding a lost bugger in the shitty gorse broomy&willow of the riverbed.
 now some thanks -GSPF&family for hosting us -cracker tucker mighty beers rums &laughs on friday night ,and the rugby saturday ,where a couple of rampant hurricanes men got the golden opportunity to feed this crusaders man his beans.mind you again I bloody enjoyed it. thanks guys from us all.
 to the team-great company ,long may it continue.
 KC has got some other photos of me GSPFso will chat to my daughter about getting them on here.

----------


## Gapped axe

posted in another spot, 8 mallards and 5 swan. Shot pretty much all of our opportunities just no ducks coming close, big water shooting I guess. Jazz just blows me away with her work rate, she would of done 2 x 100mtr retrieves on swan. Picked up all of ours and helped others find theirs when their dogs couldn't. freekin awesome just being there for the dog.

----------


## Scouser

Eight of us in three possies and i shot the only duck of the day!....a Grey/Mallard hybrid....got 8 Black Swan right on sundown though!!!!!!

----------


## Munsey

> I like the first pic. Its a goody.


I'm real happy with that photo , fog gives it some atmosphere .  May get that one blown up . "Mallard in the mist " .  Haha !

----------


## gsp follower

> 


 that is one awesome bloody spot toby

----------


## ONYVA

[QUOTE=gsp follower;360331]looks a lot like mine:

Yes, my boy originally came from Christchurch?

----------


## kawhia

a very sunny day but we got plenty both days.

spot the maimai

sat morn on the river

sun morning result after I cleaned out the maimai.

and some more deer came out for a look.

----------


## Munsey

That mallard hen on the ute got some trauma ( shottie or hawk ? )

----------


## Pointer

It's my opening morning today, good to be back NZ

----------


## Munsey

Made short work of them , that's 3 years of roosters down here ! Well done . Smart looking dog

----------


## gsp follower

> Made short work of them ,* that's 3 years of roosters down here* ! Well done . Smart looking dog


yea and a total of 6 days to get them over that 3 years :Grin: 
i think theyre taking the piss f&g here munsey :O O:

----------


## gsp follower

[QUOTE=ONYVA;360491]


> looks a lot like mine:
> 
> Yes, my boy originally came from Christchurch?


guncity??

----------


## ONYVA

guncity??


Close,  Trade Me  [ free to a good home ] I don't know his history, a woman had him as a pet in Christchurch for 7 yrs moved to Aussie after the quake and gave him away on t/me to an old couple in Marton. they found him a bit much as he had no training and was totally out of control, t/me again and I got him,he should have been shot, but he is coming right??? he's not bad on deer.

----------


## EeeBees

The bird dog is on pig scent.... :Sad:    foto below she is on bird scent, but the trail went onto private property :Sad:

----------


## Pointer

> Made short work of them , that's 3 years of roosters down here ! Well done . Smart looking dog


Yep and this morning he's in the vets nearly had it. Blood tests, xrays the works. Hope he makes it

----------


## kawhia

Bloat ?

----------


## Munsey

> Yep and this morning he's in the vets nearly had it. Blood tests, xrays the works. Hope he makes it


Farrrrk that's not good . Best of luck !

----------


## Pointer

My thoughts exactly kawhia. Vets reckon he's eaten something but I'm not convinced

----------


## Munsey

What about water quality up your way ( algae ) nearly lost my dog from that , thirsty dog drinking from a stream ? 
More a summer thing of course ? I

----------


## JoshC

Our opening went very well. We tidied up our pond four years ago, changed it from a pokey little swamp puddle into a decent sized, fenced off, native planted duck mecca. The time, effort and money has paid dividends.

For us now, the weekend is becoming more of a time to hang out with family and friends. To think that 10 years ago we were all single boys, keen on smashing as many ducks as we were allowed and having big nights on the booze afterwards, to now all being engaged or married with kids or kids on the way, it's pretty bloody cool. 

Our "better halves" hang out together all weekend doing girly stuff, come over to see the boys at the pond and the kids run around in the maimai or around the pond and poke dead ducks with sticks and pull grossed out faces. 

This weekend we shot our limit of parries and mallards on both days, steady mobs coming in all day kept the boredom at bay. Not that we are ever bored, our crew of 6 mates have been shooting together for 10 years or more now, and it's the one time of year we are in the same place at the same time, so it's pretty special. 

The next generation are all girls (so far). Keen country kids who will hopefully want to (and be able to) carry on a pretty cool tradition.

To top the weekend off, yesterday morning I took Richie (our accountant mate from Chch) hunting and he shot his first and second deer. He carried both out, the whole time with the biggest grin on his face.

Here's a few photos of the weekend;
































Cheers,

Josh

----------


## Pointer

He's sedated at the mo. Getting some fluids into him then blood tests and x ray. I can't think of when he'd have a chance to eat anything as when he's out of his kennel I am with him.  Can only wait and see

----------


## EeeBees

My thoughts are with you, @Pointer...hope he will be out there again very soon...

----------


## Pointer

Thanks. Me too, he's a cracker of a pup

----------


## Dundee

Good luck Pointer with the dog. I had two crook dogs recently too.

Bolt wouldn't work the other morning.He usualy barks all the way too the cows but wouldn,t even come too the bike.
Then old Jess was not too flash opening morning,I thought it was old age but by mid afternoon she was back to her usual self.

I'm stuffed if I know what was wrong with them.

----------


## Scouser

Best of luck Pointer, hope he/she pulls through, always a worry having your dog crook.....

----------


## Scouser

Great post Josh, thats what 'Opening w'end' is all about, tradition, family & friends..... :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Got another 6 this morning, in 6 shots too!!! I'm walking better by the day as well loving every minute in that mai mai



Dad retrieving a double


A single drake that came out of no where and I happened to look up and this ducks wings are cupped coming straight in so I'm up "BOOM!" dropped him right before dad went to shoot it haha




Riding back out

----------


## Gibo

I hope Baz pulls through mate

----------


## Gapped axe

Not good at all ,Hope it turns out ok. Me thinks Algae from the pond

----------


## gsp follower

> guncity??
> 
> 
> Close,  Trade Me  [ free to a good home ] I don't know his history, a woman had him as a pet in Christchurch for 7 yrs moved to Aussie after the quake and gave him away on t/me to an old couple in Marton. they found him a bit much as he had no training and was totally out of control, t/me again and I got him,he should have been shot, but he is coming right??? he's not bad on deer.


yea guncity breeds gsp,s



> Originally Posted by Munsey View Post
> Made short work of them , that's 3 years of roosters down here ! Well done . Smart looking dog
> Yep and this morning he's in the vets nearly had it. Blood tests, xrays the works. Hope he makes it


what the hell pointer??
not algae poisoning or nothing??
i,l say it again toby crackin bloody spot.
[QUOTE*]Dad retrieving a double[/*QUOTE]
hows dad on the blind retrieves :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  his hold looks a bit tentative but does he have a soft mouth :Grin: 



> Here's a few photos of the weekend;


simply awesome joshc

----------


## gsp follower

> He's sedated at the mo. Getting some fluids into him then blood tests and x ray. I can't think of when he'd have a chance to eat anything as when he's out of his kennel I am with him.  Can only wait and see


poor bugger hope he,s ok.
theyre so quick at times you never them eating some rubbish untill its 3/4,s down thier throats :O O: 
and its always the best ones who have something happen while the sooners could eat cyanide and still be kicking. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pointer

Got him home, Had a quite word to him. Told him that $1100 bucks in vet bills is a shitload of roosters!

----------


## Toby

Good to hear he made it. How long before you're out slaying roosters with him?

----------


## Dundee

What was the verdict pointer?

----------


## Pointer

Vets couldn't find a thing. Today I see something hanging out of his arse so I call him over and stand on it. With a yelp 8 inches of shade cloth comes out with a bit of blood. I'm hoping that was the issue

----------


## Gibo

Jez man what the!!

----------


## Pointer

Tell ya what Gibo I've never been so happy to see a pile of dog shit covered mesh in my life ☺

----------


## Gibo

Where do you think he picked that up from?

----------


## Pointer

Who knows, he is a complete guts so it doesn't surprise me one bit

----------


## EeeBees

Oh that is great, Pointer...glad to hear he is on the mend...

----------


## Toby

WTF!!!! It's meant to be raining and windy!!! I better have not got up at 4 for another calm days duck shooting. Though we've been doing alight considering its been flat calm everyday we have hunted

----------


## time out

> Who knows, he is a complete guts so it doesn't surprise me one bit


Has anyone managed to train a dog to only eat on command 
My Lab hoovers his food and other shit so fast it often near chokes him 
Worries me a lot as he is with me round bait stations many hours each week - he hates his steel muzzle and Its hard to have him on a lead in the bush 
I had one episode where he got violently ill - so I suspect he ate a rat or mouse - Vet said I was lucky cause he didnt need drugs

----------


## JoshC

My GSP won't touch meat/food scraps unless I give it to her, even if she's "out of sight". All but one exception, she'll go get an apple off the tree and lie in a sunny spot and eat it. Usually only a couple a week though.

You can put a fresh chunk of mutton/beef/venison on the chopping block right in front of her and she'll sit back and watch it, but won't even go close enough to sniff it properly.

Yesterday I boned out and bagged up two deer. While throwing scraps on the floor by the killing house door, she just sat watching me, waiting for me to give her a piece.

Don't ask me how I achieved that though!  :Grin:  Maybe it stemmed from just me being on her case as a pup and saying "no" if she as much as sniffed something edible. 

Bit off topic, maybe you want to start a new thread to discuss dog stuff?

----------


## kawhia

Glad to hear he is on the mend jim, my new bitch ate a warm chicken frame the other day and was laid up with a sore guts and in not very good health at all, gave her water for 12 hrs and she came through fine, just been feeding her dry puppy food since to give her stomach time to get right, had her out on the deer for a few days and she is all good now.
My entire spanner pack is out of action with heats as is Bella so down to 2 dogs for the next few weeks.

----------


## gqhoon

Glad he's feeling better mate. Hopefully that's the end of it!

----------


## Pointer

Thanks everyone 





> Glad to hear he is on the mend jim, my new bitch ate a warm chicken frame the other day and was laid up with a sore guts and in not very good health at all, gave her water for 12 hrs and she came through fine, just been feeding her dry puppy food since to give her stomach time to get right, had her out on the deer for a few days and she is all good now.
> My entire spanner pack is out of action with heats as is Bella so down to 2 dogs for the next few weeks.


Thanks Jason, do all your bitches cycle at the same time?




> Glad he's feeling better mate. Hopefully that's the end of it!


Hope so, seems his usual self minus a few kgs. Will fatten him up for a bit before I run him again

----------


## kawhia

yeah all come on together, got young bitch who hasn't got into sync yet though.

----------


## gsp follower

> My GSP won't touch meat/food scraps unless I give it to her, even if she's "out of sight". All but one exception, she'll go get an apple off the tree and lie in a sunny spot and eat it. Usually only a couple a week though.


thats wierd my buggers the only dog ive ever seen that will eat apples same breed to. :Grin: 



> yeah all come on together, got young bitch who hasn't got into sync yet though.


an old shepherding boss reckoned they bring each other on lke a chain reaction.



> WTF!!!! It's meant to be raining and windy!!! I better have not got up at 4 for another calm days duck shooting. Though we've been doing alight considering its been flat calm everyday we have hunted


in your spot toby id not worry the view is almost enough :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 



> Tell ya what Gibo I've never been so happy to see a pile of dog shit covered mesh in my life ☺


i bet :Sick: glad he,s on the mend.
 if you under feed them they scavenge over feed them and they,l still pick up shit that a gull wouldnt touch ??
i,ve seen various bits of cloth appear out of dogs over the years and just presumed they ate it while playing silly buggers.
 id love to know why the hell they do it ? do they eat it thinkin its like the grass cure ??

----------


## Toby

Finally got the first spoonies of the year

----------


## EeeBees

Cool fotos, @Toby...

----------


## Toby

Cheers EeeBees. I love the first pic myself, was flat calm this morning, you can see my brother wayyyy out going to get a duck thats twice that distance on the lake haha

----------


## EeeBees

Yes,the top one is brilliant... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

fuck we saw something different fly over us tonight :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

intrernational space station will be flying over our pond at 630 tonight,better take some magnums :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> fuck we saw something different fly over us tonight


Bro have a night off

----------

